# Nachbildung - Solve reconstruction tool



## RedstoneTim (Sep 6, 2020)

​
I made a tool called "Nachbildung" for reconstructing solves. If you've seen any of my reconstructions in the Reconstruction thread, that's how I made them.

The program's primary goal is to automatically calculate statistics and create exports for different formats.
I know that spreadsheets already exist for this purpose (specifically Stewy's spreadsheet for CFOP and Anto's spreadsheet for Roux), but I don't really like that they are mostly hardcoded for Ao5, have no BBCode exports (which is the format this forum uses) and only work with one method, so I created this.

If you want to see a demonstration of the program, have a look at this video of me reconstructing a solve.
The exports can be found here and in the spoiler below.


Spoiler: Exports



*Joseph Tudor* - 8.04 Official ZZ single - Lincoln Open 2019



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 8.04



R L2 B R L2 U' L B' L F2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D

x2' y' // Inspection
U' M' U r' R' D' L U R2 D2 // EOCross
x' x U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L U2' r' F r // 2nd pair
x' x U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R // 4th pair
U U' M2' U M' U U M U M2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.04475.85516.34F2L6.18375.99416.63LL1.86105.38105.38EOCross1.97105.08105.08OLS0.2528.0028.00PLL1.86105.38105.38












Spoiler: Features



The main features of this program are:

Plain text, Markdown and BBCode exports
Support for CFOP, Roux, ZZ, Petrus, LEOR and custom methods
Mean, Average and Best of statistics
Works offline (except for the virtual cube)
Uses Java, so it should work on most operating systems
I probably forgot a lot of features here, so just have a look at the wiki for more info.



The download is https://github.com/RedstoneTim/Nachbildung/releases/latest. Since the program is written in Kotlin and JavaFX, you need to have Java installed to run it. There's also an installation tutorial for more details.

A small GitHub wiki exists for more info on how to use it, definitely read it if you intend on doing anything with this program.
The GitHub repository with the source code can be found here. The project is licensed under the GNU General Public License v3.0.

If there are any issues or suggestions, either create a new issue or tell me about it in this thread.

I hope that this will be useful to some of you.


----------



## Cubing5life (Sep 6, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> View attachment 13350​
> I made a tool called "Nachbildung" for reconstructing solves. If you've seen any of my reconstructions in the Reconstruction thread, that's how I made them.
> 
> The program's primary goal is to automatically calculate statistics and create exports for different formats.
> ...


Cool tool! Are you from germany? Because Nachbildung...


----------



## RedstoneTim (Sep 6, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> Cool tool! Are you from germany? Because Nachbildung...


I am! I wanted to find a more interesting name than "Reconstruction tool", so I just decided to use a German word.


----------

